# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

[align=center]











Flower's Slave, *flower power* is celebrating her birthday on Saturday. 
Hopefully she and her sweet mini rex boy will visit us again soon!






Many members who are long gone are celebrating their birthdays on Saturday. 
May they come see us soon!











*Sweet Sassy* has lost her dear Sassy. Please go offer your condolences for this unexpected passing. I hope your new bunny will bring you comfort.











*TheBranchBunnies* wants to know how well do new kittens and baby bunnies get along?









*Jenk* is a bit nervous about bunny scratching since she's had mites in the past. What is a normal amount of scratching for a rabbit?






Have you ever seen a cross between a white tiger and a bunny? OK, maybe that's stretching the truth a bit, but these photos could fool me!!! Go see the cutie named, Esme!!!











*massie777* is experiencing a change in one of her rescue bunny's poops. Is it food related or something else?






*DublinPerky *is posting in both the infirmary and the rabbitry about her kits dying unexpectedly. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what might be the cause. Binky free sweet babies!









*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry*, Emily, is worried about Lily. She had some very strange behavior today and she's wondering if it's a start of something she needs to be aware of. Please come read and see if you've experienced similar symptoms and know what she might need to be aware of for the future.











*ILoveMyAlice* has a friend with 4 week old rabbits. She's worried that they are much too young to be away from mom, and is wondering if there's any advice she can give her friend to help keep them alive and healthy!










*Sugar N Spice* is looking for a small rabbit for her sister. If you know of a good breeder or a young rescue in the Tennessee or Georgia area, please come help out!




*ohsnapitscharity* is wondering what breeds are her bunnies? Come look at the photos and see if you have any ideas.




*massie777* has started a rex fur genetics conversation in the rabbitry area. Come see what mixtures will get you that plush rex fur!




*DublinPerky *is posting in both the infirmary and the rabbitry about her kits dying unexpectedly. Hopefully someone can shed some light! on what might be the cause. Binky free sweet babies













*DazyDaizee* is trying to help out someone she knows who needs to rehome her female lop. If you are in the Massachusetts area and know of someone looking for another love in their lives, please contact her.










Bailey (A 2nd Chance at Life) --*sharper* has added some photos of Bailey's first shed and some gorgeous shots of her exploring the porch!

Luvmyzoocrew's Furries --Fran has posted some absolutely gorgeous photos of both Benny AND Charger! Go read about these cuties!

Peg's Place 2009 --Peg has updated with photos of the babies...did I say "babies"??? These little ones have become HUGE!!! Go look now! She also posted a funny video of her water-chasing dog! 







Don't forget to enter the Binkying Running Jumping Hopping Happy Hop Into SpringPhoto Phile Contest!




Look for information this week on the upcoming June contest and your opportunity to plan and vote for the categories we'll be using!!!











*Flashy* had a tough decision to be merciful today. Sometimes the right thing is really hard to do. 




*SOOOSKA* is going through an emotionally rough time right now. Please go offer your well wishes to Susan.




*DeniseJP* has hit a milestone with a loved one. Sometimes it's hard to let go, even when it's a good step being taken.




*Mrs. PBJ.*...Kat's Kittens have arrived!!! If you haven't seen these four cuties, yet, you need to hop right over to this thread and look!
*




SunnyCait* is looking for Grey's Anatomy fans to start a discussion group! 




*killertheturtle *is looking for advice on taking care of a baby quail. Have you ever rescued a wild quail? Come see if you can help out!











Who's Rabbit did I use to sketch the Ad for the Hop Into Spring Photo Phile Contest???









[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

Link for the angel bunny pins...

http://www.angeldesignsbydenise.com/category.php?id=4


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 9, 2009)

> Who's Rabbit did I use to sketch the Ad for the Hop Into Spring Photo Phile Contest???



Uhmm...was it Pet_Bunny's Pebbles, by chance? 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

Nope, it isn't Pebbles!


----------



## RexyRex (May 9, 2009)

I was thinking that is was momof2bun's Abby, but this is a BEW bun, right?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

it isn't Abby! I can't tell from the photo if it a BEW or REW


----------



## tonyshuman (May 9, 2009)

It makes me think of Oberon, but I don't think that's it...


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2009)

I can't wait to know the answer  I have no ideas though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

hint: the photo I used is in the photo philes area.


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2009)

Naturestee's bun?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

YES!!!


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2009)

Woo  Which bun is it? Fey or Sprite? Those were her two hotot sisters right? and she sadly lost one? I get them confused


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 9, 2009)

Ohhh I've been wondering for aaages who that bunny was! It looked kind of like Chalk but I know she hasn't had a picture like that one.... ...


----------

